# Tokina 14-20mm f/2 - LensTip Review



## ahsanford (Mar 30, 2016)

Main review here:
http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=470

Resolution results here:
http://www.lenstip.com/470.4-Lens_review-Tokina_AT-X_PRO_SD_14-20_mm_f_2_%28IF%29_DX_Image_resolution.html

I know LT's reference crop rig is still a 50D, but yowza, that's impressive.

Low coma for the astro camp as well...

- A


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks! I've been looking forward to lenstip's review of this lens. Impressive. The coma might make me buy this one.

Someone needs to donate an 80d and a 5dsr to lenstip and their site would be perfect


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 31, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Thanks! I've been looking forward to lenstip's review of this lens. Impressive. The coma might make me buy this one.
> 
> Someone needs to donate an 80d and a 5dsr to lenstip and their site would be perfect


I wish they just made it as prime lens with 20mm f2 instead of a zoom within a price point.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 31, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I've been looking forward to lenstip's review of this lens. Impressive. The coma might make me buy this one.
> ...



+1, The price point is exactly what's keeping me from it.


----------



## Twisterfiddler (May 5, 2016)

I have a 11-16 f/2.8 , it is meant for crop sensors but also works on full frame as it has a EF mount. 
Now, this new 14-20 f/2 also has EF mount , so.... how does it perform on a full frame ? 
can you use it at 14mm f/2 ?
that would be awesome.
anyone please try and report ?
northern lights on a 6D with 14mm f/2 sounds yummy ...


----------



## shashankjigsaw (Jul 21, 2018)

*Tokina AT-X M 100mm f/2.8 Prime Lens Review*

We are currently using Tokina AT-X M 100mm f/2.8 Prime Lens for our product photography requirements and we find that specifically for Jewellery Photography The Tokina lens works quite well. In fact we find that in a lot of cases it performs even better than the Canon lenses.


----------



## BillB (Jul 21, 2018)

Twisterfiddler said:


> I have a 11-16 f/2.8 , it is meant for crop sensors but also works on full frame as it has a EF mount.
> Now, this new 14-20 f/2 also has EF mount , so.... how does it perform on a full frame ?
> can you use it at 14mm f/2 ?
> that would be awesome.
> ...



Brian Carnathan has a review on his The Digital Picture site. Found it by googling Tokina 14-20.


----------

